# Cement/concrete skulls



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,

I thought I'd share this tutorial for cement skulls I recently completed. The video is below. I used milk jug skulls as molds, so if you don't know how to make these, I've also added a video at the bottom.

Cement skulls:






Milk jug skull molds:






Cheers,
ET


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those will look lovely in a garden.


----------

